# Driving Southwest(CA) to Northwest(ORish) in early June.. ?(Train please!)



## Carrot (Mar 26, 2009)

This is a cross-post!

Are any of you ratty folks driving from Southern California to, near, or through Oregon in early June? A couple people are looking for a train.
Please PM me for details!


----------

